# Falcon's Nest  -  Thinking of John Falcon



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2022)

John Falcon​John Falcon was last seen in the forum on June 29, 2019, before he  left because the new format was too much for him to cope with.  I hope he is still alive & kicking.  John is a living Hero, and we will always remember and miss him.  No word on his present status, he would be a hundred by now.






  ​      DV8 · From So. California               Joined   Jan 7, 2014        Last seen         Jun 29, 2019

      Messages         10,400                       Reaction score                1,613


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2022)

Here are a few of John's old posts:https://www.seniorforums.com/members/falcon.1055/#recent-content


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2022)

_"Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
of sun-split clouds,-and done a hundred things
You have not dreamed of-wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there,
I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung
My eager craft through footless halls of air....
Up, up the long, delirious, burning blue
I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace
Where never lark nor ever eagle flew-
And, while with silent lifting mind I've trod
The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
Put out my hand, and touched the face of God." _- "High Flight", written by John G. Magee


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2022)

....in another place...in another time....

The date was August 18, 2015, and we had just opened the place.  It was also John's first day on the forum!

My Uncle Al, and Aunt Flo will be running the place for the time being. My pal, Falcon, will be pearl-diving and an old dough-boy friend, Pappy, will be supplying the baked goods, and goodies.

Our dish washer didn't work out and we were looking for a replacement.  When John came in that day, for the first time, Shirley asked if she could get him a coffee, and he answered  "Shirl.   About  a gallon of strong black coffee  oughta do it."               

"Thanks for dropping by the "Hi-GoodBye", to say Hi!  Until you get settled in, the dish washer position is still open, and yours if you want it.  The kid that Flo hired last week, had too much on his plate, and just couldn't cut it.  Talk to Flo on your way out.  Oh, and that first gallon is on the house!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Later that day, I heard from John....
"Thanks, but since I'm retired, I'm not thinking about employment even tho the  dish washer job is open.   Couldn't do it anyway due to a skin problem, and latex gloves  always leave me cold because I always keep thinking about my proctologist.  I HATE it when he snaps those things on his big hands!  Brrrrr! "

I said   " I understand, John!  I guess you've been in enough hot water!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flo... put a sign in the window, and we'll see what happens."


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2022)

8/22/15
"As I sit here eating my scrambled eggs, bacon and toast, I find myself staring at the "Dish washer Wanted" sign in the window.  Most of the younger folks probably think of a kitchen appliance, rather than a person who is a Dish dog or a Pearl diver.  These funny names, are remnants of an earlier age...HaHa!  "


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2022)

8/23/15

"Uncle Al hired Sam as our new dishwasher, last week.   Sam is working out fine as our new "Bubble Dancer" as he calls himself.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## terry123 (Jan 12, 2022)

I remember Falcon.  Always wondered and hoped he would come back!


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 12, 2022)

I never knew what the "beef" was between Falcon and Hal, but they both seemed to be good guys.

Not too long ago, someone on SF posted that Falcon's daughter said because of aging/health he wasn't up to participating on the forum anymore.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 12, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I never knew what the "beef" was between Falcon and Hal, but they both seemed to be good guys.
> 
> Not too long ago, someone on SF posted that Falcon's daughter said because of aging/health he wasn't up to participating on the forum anymore.


Sorry about his health but glad he is still here.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2022)

I remember Falcon telling us stories about Lonesome George Gobel being one of his flight instructors during WWII.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2022)

https://www.familyphile.com/celebri...george-gobel-wwii-us-army-air-corps-194x-19xx  (read more)

"George Gobel served in the United States Army Air Forces as a flight instructor in AT-9 aircraft at Altus, Oklahoma and later in B-26 Marauder bombers at Frederick, Oklahoma... he was never stationed overseas and had a sense of humor about his time in the service.




B-26 Marauder


----------



## Wren (Jan 12, 2022)

I always read Falcons posts, we left about the same time but I found my way back and worked things out, sadly he never returned

A lovely idea to remember him


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2022)

_John: "I was a USAF bomber pilot during WWII.  I flew bombing missions over Germany. " _


Courtesy of @Lara

Elton John - Oceans Away


----------



## Lara (Jan 12, 2022)

Falcon is near and dear to my heart, as are the many heroes of his generation...and current generations. Falcon was proud of his country but a humble man. He was fun to have in the forums. One special guy. I miss him.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2022)

*Lessons From The Maltese Falcon*




"You may have read the news about the titular movie prop from film noir classic _The Maltese Falcon_ (1941) going up for auction — expected to fetch $1.5 million. The 50 pound falcon statue is valuable not only to those who love film or who are fans of Humphrey Bogart and Mary Astor, but to art lovers as well, for the prop was created by Fred Sexton." (READ MORE)


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2022)

"Experts once said falcons could not be trained to perform before huge crowds because they would panic and flee. Since 1956, cadets have shown and flown these majestic birds before thousands of cheering spectators. Audiences across the country have been intrigued and delighted by the aerobatics of the falcon, flying mascot of the U.S. Air Force Academy. Trained and handled by cadet falconers, the birds soar and dive, sometimes zooming low over the heads of captivated spectators."

Ace​





"Ace is a 12 year old Gyr-Saker hybrid that performs at halftime of Air Force Academy football games. Ace is actually short for his full name, Achilles, but is fitting with the flying culture of the Academy. Ace is notorious for his love of flight, always eager to fly off the glove and play in the wind. His flying pattern is characterized by sharp turns, climbing high so that he can dive with fantastic speed. Falcons prey on other birds, making them experts at air to air combat. We affectionately call them nature’s fighter pilots, making them a fitting mascot for the U.S. Air Force Academy."  (See More Star Performers)


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2022)

"SaberCat1 filming in HD the B17 and the B25 WWII Bombers over and around Arizona's Superstition Mountains and Saguaro Lake.  H5 Productions, in conjunction with The Commemorative Air Force filmed these aircraft during the Veterans Day Celebration on Saturday, November 13th, 2010.   The B17 Bomber was flown by pilot Russ Gilmore and the B25 Bomber was flown by pilot Spike McLane. * The base for these bombers is Falcon Field located in Mesa, Arizona. *SaberCat1 pilot, Mitch Kelldorf.  SaberCat1 aerial cinematographer, Mike Murray.  Editor, Mike Murray."


----------

